# Lake mead, Las Vegas. Look what I found



## TTstinger (Mar 25, 2007)

Not much really only looked for about 20 min but I found this spider and a baby Vaejovis spinigerus I think he must have just climbed off moma's back.

If anyone knows what kinda spider this is let me know.











 :Rockon: Vaejovis spinigerus


----------



## MyNameIsYours (Mar 26, 2007)

sweet 


:}


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 26, 2007)

The spider I'd guess is a Lycosid of some sort maybe an Arctosa sp.  Those I think are the more sand dwelling wolfs, often light in color like that.

That is all speculation though.  As I understand wolf spider systematics are in disarray and most species level ID's are impossible to determine without genitalia structure.....and of course I really know little about them.

How large is it?  Id gladly take the burden of keeping it off your hands I happen to be a true spider addict:8o


----------



## TTstinger (Mar 26, 2007)

gunslinger said:


> The spider I'd guess is a Lycosid of some sort maybe an Arctosa sp.  Those I think are the more sand dwelling wolfs, often light in color like that.
> 
> That is all speculation though.  As I understand wolf spider systematics are in disarray and most species level ID's are impossible to determine without genitalia structure.....and of course I really know little about them.
> 
> How large is it?  Id gladly take the burden of keeping it off your hands I happen to be a true spider addict:8o


Sorry mate I let that one go but she was about an inch or so I catch them all the time here in vegas


----------



## massmorels (Apr 2, 2007)

I lived in Vegas for 6 years, went cliff diving at Lake Mead all the time, and never saw anything cool like that. nice find


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome finds, look at the hair on it's legs!!


----------

